

Liquid Robotics' Wave Gliders Begin Historic Swim Across Pacific - mahipal
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/liquid-robotics-wave-gliders-begin-historic-swim-across-pacific

======
SimHacker
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/02/business/wave-glider-a-
flo...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/02/business/wave-glider-a-floating-
robot-seeks-to-network-the-oceans.html)

"I was told 'find something interesting to do'." -jag

They should have been a wee bit more specific about whose interests they were
referring to!

------
Matti
Here's a 1 hour talk on the Wave Glider:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq4G2ciXjZI&t=13m11s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq4G2ciXjZI&t=13m11s)

------
steveis99
This is James Gosling's new gig...

------
arjn
I wonder if these can be considered the next generation of underwater gliders.
There was a very interesting program on them recently - either on PBS or
Discovery, can't recall exactly.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underwater_gliders>

One of these made an Atlantic crossing.

[http://ocean.si.edu/ocean-news/underwater-robots-explore-
oce...](http://ocean.si.edu/ocean-news/underwater-robots-explore-ocean)

------
mooneater
I dont understand why James thinks this will save the world.

~~~
cbo
"Save the world" is such a broad term. It really depends on what things about
the world you find to be most important.

If your primary concerns are safety from hazardous ocean-based weather,
security of offshore energy generators and fisheries, and a better
understanding of the ocean's effect on climate change, Liquid Robotics'
technology would certainly qualify as "saving the world".

------
CamperBob
Drug cartels seen salivating, writing large checks...

~~~
cellis
Wow, I ended up reading <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narco-submarine> because
of that comment.

What's amazing is how sophisticated this technology is and how underreported
it is. They are using fiberglass hulls to evade radar and transmitting their
location using state of the art encryption.

